# Meriwether 2010/2011  ATTENTION One late Membership just opened up.



## dwrahc (Jan 19, 2009)

ATTENTION One late Membership just opened up.  We are looking for members for the 2010 Hunting season. Rock Acres Hunt Club is a non drinking family membership run club. I run the club with 25 members total. The club is located in Meriwether County just outside of Greenville, Ga. The dues are $1000.00 a year with amenities(Showers, Bunks, Full kitchen and Hot Water). Sorry all camper spots are taken. We have 1100 acres with foodplots. We use a pin board system with equal access to all property. If you have any questions please direct them to David Wooten.

Thanks

David Wooten
770-720-1135 Home 770-317-5667 cell please leave a message if no answer. 
Or 
DWRAHC@WINDSTREAM.NET

See the pictures of the silos below (The 2 silos are built out and this is camp, running water and heat.


----------



## autoturkey (Jan 20, 2009)

how many members do you run?


----------



## dwrahc (Jan 21, 2009)

I run the club with 25 members.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 21, 2009)

*members*

So that means you have only 15 now and need ten more?


----------



## dwrahc (Jan 21, 2009)

No that is for year 2009-10 we only need 4 members at this time.


----------



## jimmy (Jan 21, 2009)

does this include turkey hunting for '09..if so I will call you..thanks!


----------



## dwrahc (Jan 21, 2009)

jimmy said:


> does this include turkey hunting for '09..if so I will call you..thanks!



Yes, I give new members a chance to get familiar with the property if they join up prior to turkey season.


----------



## Cornbread75 (Jan 25, 2009)

will send email. interested


----------



## Cornbread75 (Jan 25, 2009)

pm me with more info please


----------



## KINGFISH7 (Jan 28, 2009)

*Possible interest*

Email sent


----------



## dwrahc (Feb 3, 2009)

We had filled all openings but just had two members have to drop out due to financial issues so let me know if your interested.


----------



## KINGFISH7 (Feb 6, 2009)

*???*

pm sent


----------



## drewdlc14 (Feb 25, 2009)

David, I am intrested in this club. I also have a brother n law moving here from Illinois that may be intrested. Please tell me more about your QDM. Thanks.


----------



## KyleRAHC (Mar 8, 2009)

I am 18 and will agree this is one of the best clubs I have been in to date. The club has a natural well in which it gets its water from, beds, bathrooms, showers, kitchen, grills, heat and air. What more could a hunter need?


----------



## gobblehunter (Mar 8, 2009)

pm sent.


----------



## wgpeavy (Mar 25, 2009)

Any ducks hunting?


----------



## dwrahc (Mar 27, 2009)

*Rock Acres Hunt Club*

No ducks.


----------



## dtailhunter (Apr 7, 2009)

sent a pm


----------



## bigrob82 (Apr 12, 2009)

any rabbits and briers for after deer season


----------



## dwrahc (Apr 14, 2009)

Plenty of rabbits and any other small varmits you want.


----------



## deerhunter75 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Bump*

^^^^^^


----------



## Gaducker (May 8, 2009)

David wooten that used to live on payton road?


----------



## RipperIII (May 18, 2009)

Still have openings?


----------



## dwrahc (May 18, 2009)

Yes I have 4 memberships left as of 5/18/2009.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 24, 2009)

my buddy randy roberson was in this club a few years ago and he was considering rejoining  he couldnt find your number give him a call if you have it his mama died this morning so i am not sure right now would be a good time 
770 456 1618


----------



## shanesbandit (Aug 17, 2009)

I would like to see the club if you still have openings
thanks you can pm me


----------



## bo12 (Jan 3, 2010)

Do you have openings for 2010 season ?


----------



## Dawgs (Jan 9, 2010)

*How many left for 2010?*

Do u have any memberships remaining for the 2010 season?


----------



## southerndraw (Jan 10, 2010)

25 people on 1100 acres?


----------



## Tennessee Buck (Jan 22, 2010)

so Is all the extra money your geting going back In the club or In someones pocket?  1000 Is two high for 25 members...


----------



## biggdogg (Jan 22, 2010)

dude, seriously?! if you feel the need to ask such a question in such a rude manner, then you either need to do it via pm or just move on to the next club. 

i met with mr. wooten on the 16th and the man is a stand up guy and runs an excellent club. thank you for the tour david.


----------



## Ranger30/06 (Mar 5, 2010)

*Hello*

Hey David Chad Dale here just got inrolled in the GON form. Just thought I would say Hello.


----------



## Cryson (Mar 7, 2010)

Tennessee Buck said:


> so Is all the extra money your geting going back In the club or In someones pocket?  1000 Is two high for 25 members...



No the money does not go into someones pocket, all the money goes back into the club, after paying the landowner, we pay utilities, food plot, and repair bills, or any other cost that the club might ensue. Just a side note, the economy is bad, and 25 members at $1000 is not bad in this time and day.


----------



## rob keck (Mar 8, 2010)

can you call me at 404-886-0472 thanks robert


----------



## alanramc (Mar 15, 2010)

do you have any opens


----------



## dwrahc (Jun 7, 2010)

>>>


----------

